# Self-cleaning ovens safe?



## mama_kk (Jan 28, 2006)

Does anyone know if self cleaning ovens are safe for inverts? Something wiped out my snails and shrimp and I'm wondering if that's what did it....


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

If the oven was on, then that was it for sure. I don't think it matters if it is a self cleaning oven or not. Oven generally range in the 250-450 degrees area. Shrimp like it a bit cooler, more like 70-80.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

....LOL. I was pretty unsure of what mama_kk was asking too.

Great reply.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Yes, I'm a bit confused, but Yoink seems to have the idea there that should answer the hidden questions. Most likely the heat made the water heat up too quickly if the tank was near it.

-John N.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Does this have any relation to what happens to parakeets when the teflon on a frying pan gets to hot? Toxic fumes perhaps?

Hey, Zinthos we are waiting for you in your Arena 'free for all' !


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

i dont think the idea/concept of "self cleaning" works for tanks either, especially combining the two.


----------



## Musket (Jun 7, 2006)

hahaha everyone, those are cute answers.... however, I believe Jimbo205 has got the correct notion. I believe she wants to know if the fumes from the self cleaning oven, while running the cleaning process will affect inverts. 

I would say if they are in the same room without being covered to protect them and no ventilation to get rid of the fumes.... then yes it is quite possible. (and I have had birds die from toxic fumes of overheated teflon - not a pretty thing)
If the inverts are in another room, then just close off the room where the oven is self cleaning and vent it heavily, with fans added to shoosh the fumes out of the house if necessary.

Sorry to hear of your losses mama_kk.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Jimbo205 said:


> Does this have any relation to what happens to parakeets when the teflon on a frying pan gets to hot? Toxic fumes perhaps?


That was my guess as well. My parents had to get rid of all their Teflon pans and such because of their African Grey Parrot.

I'm sure fumes could cause a problem with a tank very near by. Heck, I'm so paranoid about fumes I've switched to stick deodorant!


----------



## Angie (Dec 4, 2005)

I bet it does. Those fumes are deadly to parrots so I would think they would be bad for anything that breaths.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

> Heck, I'm so paranoid about fumes I've switched to stick deodorant!


 That could be good material for another humorous poll!


----------



## mama_kk (Jan 28, 2006)

*Fumes gallore*

Yepo, I was wondering about those fumes (from the oven, not from Burks  ). Unfortunately, I'm in a tiny house with no doors between the tank and the oven, so next time I put it to self-clean mode, I'll try covering the tank up. I did open all the windows and used the over-the-oven fan, but that wasn't enough.

Luckily, I'm not cooking much these days, so the oven shouldn't be getting dirty anytime soon.

Thanks for the info!

Mama KK


----------

